# bigtime snow for boston tonight!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This storm is looking to be big time dangerous, blizzard conditions possible between 12 am-12 pm. Keep in mind you cant pump fuel without power. Standard blizzard list, wallet,nextel & charger,chain ,full DOT kit,spare plow parts & manuals,batteries & spare remote (sno-way),shovels, 10 gallons of diesel, all the oils,coolant, wd40,etc, jumper cables,tool kits,flashlights,change of clothes & spare dry boots,3 pair of dry gloves, thermos of strong coffee,cooler,and skyfi 2 XM satellite radio. Everyone be careful out there, sleep early this evening because your not gonna be home for a long time! Plow on. :salute:


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I can dig it man


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

lawnboy11 said:


> I can dig it man


I cant wait!!:yow!:


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

not to highjack this thread, but i got a question....

how many pushes are you northshore mass guys planning on doing? what time do you all plan on your first push??


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> not to highjack this thread, but i got a question....
> 
> how many pushes are you northshore mass guys planning on doing? what time do you all plan on your first push??


I am only gona keep up on the gas station that i have to do every 6 in.The 18 driveways that i have to do will be done when the storm is over. It will problay be over 20 drive ways after i get flagged down a few times here and there. good luck.


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

your gonna push a foot of snow?


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

The highway survery here in town called me at 2PM to make sure im ready and he said he is gonna call me at 12AM he was calling everyone to make sure there ready cause they wana keep up with this one and not loose it


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I just hear 2' in spots of MA...good luck guys, I'm actually glad to be in the slightly lower amounts with this one!


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

my cities going insane..theyre calling everyone with anything to come move snow payup


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*all hooked up now wait*

been getting things ready all afternoon checking fluids,repairing lights etc etc.wait for the state pit too call now.i hope we get buried payup


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Shes here!*

4:00 am, time to battle mother nature, lock & load! :salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> your gonna push a foot of snow?


 lol ya. Ive pushed over a foot with a toyota never mind a foot of light stuff with my one ton diesel.


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

> lol ya. Ive pushed over a foot with a toyota never mind a foot of light stuff with my one ton diesel.


you cant charge twice if you only push once..........


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

imdawrlus said:


> you cant charge twice if you only push once..........


sure you can, you charge them double for the amount of snow they get payup


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> you cant charge twice if you only push once..........


probably why I have so many accounts cause i dont take advantage of them.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

We charge at a per 2-6" rate, 7-12" rate x2 and so on, another...we may only plow this one twice, but charge based on 18" it appears. Everyone knows th rates, and no one complains, and they all come back year after year.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

bgingras said:


> We charge at a per 2-6" rate, 7-12" rate x2 and so on, another...we may only plow this one twice, but charge based on 18" it appears. Everyone knows th rates, and no one complains, and they all come back year after year.


Guess Its a good thing they dont know my rates.payup


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

brad96z28 said:


> Guess Its a good thing they dont know my rates.payup


I think you found a LOWBALLER!! I can't believe you would only charge 1 push for a snow like that!! It's going to take you twice as long and it's double the wear and tear!! Your only hurting yourself!!!


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

brad96z28 said:


> probably why I have so many accounts cause i dont take advantage of them.


NO!It's because your the cheapest guy on the block and they know they can take advantage of you!


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

if every estimate you give is accepted, your to LOW, if none are accepted your to HIGH, if you fall somewhere in the middle your doign something right. It's the same with building houses, if you get every job you must be bidding way to low. But I guess if someone is happy making $10 per driveway when we get 18" more power to them.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Snow Picasso said:


> I think you found a LOWBALLER!! I can't believe you would only charge 1 push for a snow like that!! It's going to take you twice as long and it's double the wear and tear!! Your only hurting yourself!!!


 LOl u guys are smoking to much crack. One push takes me the same amount of time weather it is 6 in or 16. I have no trouble maybe u need some better uquipment. I just charge what is fair there are alot of rip offs around here too.

 rip offs


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Snow Picasso said:


> I think you found a LOWBALLER!! I can't believe you would only charge 1 push for a snow like that!! It's going to take you twice as long and it's double the wear and tear!! Your only hurting yourself!!!


 If u get wear and tear on a one ton pushing a foot of fluffy snow in a driveway ud have to own a dodge or something. jeese. must be another excuse to charge more wear and tear pushing light snow around.

thanks to the rip offs payup laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

well I made between 100 and 150 an hour yesterday. good to be a lowballer I guess.payup


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

lawn king said:


> This storm is looking to be big time dangerous, blizzard conditions possible between 12 am-12 pm. Keep in mind you cant pump fuel without power. Standard blizzard list, wallet,nextel & charger,chain ,full DOT kit,spare plow parts & manuals,batteries & spare remote (sno-way),shovels, 10 gallons of diesel, all the oils,coolant, wd40,etc, jumper cables,tool kits,flashlights,change of clothes & spare dry boots,3 pair of dry gloves, thermos of strong coffee,cooler,and skyfi 2 XM satellite radio. Everyone be careful out there, sleep early this evening because your not gonna be home for a long time! Plow on. :salute:


Sounds like fun! I only wish it was me. New Sno-way and only pushed once and it was less than 2" Good luck everyone out East, be safe.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

imdawrlus said:


> your gonna push a foot of snow?


I did. my own driveway only...but I was unavoidably detained, and didn't get out as early as I wanted. wound up doing 16" in one swell foop.  (I wouldn't have let it get that far out of hand if it wasn't really fluffy stuff, though).

oh, and I'm in Rowley...right next door! :waving:


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

> probably why I have so many accounts cause i dont take advantage of them.


i dont take atvantage of them...and i dont allow myself to be taken atvantage of....i charge half price to go back and clean up......the first push i only do half the amount of work.....

00 ram......rowley huh? haha i'm sure you probably know my dad....he knows EVERYONE in rowley.....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> i dont take atvantage of them...and i dont allow myself to be taken atvantage of....i charge half price to go back and clean up......the first push i only do half the amount of work.....
> 
> 00 ram......rowley huh? haha i'm sure you probably know my dad....he knows EVERYONE in rowley.....


Its funny but plowing got me out of jury duty for years today! Went to jury duty this mourning and all the jurrors complained about parking and the bailfs said they had a parking lot on the next st but they did not hire anyone to plow it. Me and another jurror said we would plow it. Ther jurrors where sent on a half hour break, me and the guy plowed it small lot about 15 pushes each. We came back in and the bailifs said they spoke to the judge about what we did and they said u guys have performed ur jurrors services shook our hands and said u can go home and u are all set for the next 3 years.I did it cause it was not fair for everyone to get tickets parking on the st, the state gets enough of peoples money.Im sure glad I plowed it and am not money hungry.:salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> i dont take atvantage of them...and i dont allow myself to be taken atvantage of....i charge half price to go back and clean up......the first push i only do half the amount of work.....
> 
> 00 ram......rowley huh? haha i'm sure you probably know my dad....he knows EVERYONE in rowley.....


There is nuttin wrong with that, I just try to do my customers a favor.And they appreciate it.If they call me during the storm i always give them the option pay me once or pay me twice.I think u can figure out what they choose. If I have a huge driveway or the parking lot I wont wait til we git 16 in.So Im not a lowballer and I dident get to where I am today by cutting other peoples throats or my own.U need to be able to pay for ur uquipment and make money at the same time.Lucky I dont have to count on plowing to pay any bills. But there is a line betwen trying to do ur customers a favor and being a rip off and that line gets crossed every time it snows but not by me!


----------

